# Goose Leg Recipe?



## oleolson (Apr 28, 2014)

I've got some leftover goose legs/thighs from last fall and I'm thinking about smoking them.  Anyone have a recipe they could share if you've tried this before?


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello.  I haven't done the goose legs before.  Do you have a good amount of fat content on the legs?  If so I would just smoke them as you would chicken leg quarters.  As a quick cheap way marinate them in Italian salad dressing ( vinegar and oil not creamy ) for a couple hours and throw 'em on the smoker.  If they are REALLY lean you might wrap 'em in bacon to add some fat.  OR! you could do both.  Just my 2 cents.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bkleinsmid (Apr 28, 2014)

I get wild turkey 1/4's each year from some hunting friends that breast out their birds. I will put them in a good poultry brine (Mad Hunky comes to mind) for 24 hours or so. Then I will rinse them and put on my favorite poultry seasoning and get my smoker ready......about 225*. As they are usually skinned by the time I see them, I don't worry about crispy skin. I will smoke them for about 4 hours and then put them in an aluminum pan with a foil top........maybe a little apple juice for moisture, and finish smoking them until they are fall off the bone tinder.  De-bone them........cut into chunks.......Ritz crackers, cream cheese, a chunk of bird with a little dollop of pepper jelly on top. If I have friends over I have to do some domestic bird thigh's as well because there is never enough.

Brad


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes, I would rub them and smoke them at 250* on a cedar plank, when they reach an internal temperature of 145 pull from the smoker and rest for at least one hour wrapped in foil (including the cedar plank). You may want to toss in some cherry or pineapple juice while resting to keep the plank moist. Then carefully unwrap as not to spill any juice, when the goose leg is revealed you will need to grab it at the bone and toss into the garbage. The cedar plank will be more edible than the goose leg ;) HA HA! Good luck with this, all my goose legs get boiled and fed to the dogs who helped retrieve.


----------



## oleolson (Apr 29, 2014)

Had me going there for a minute.  I like the taste of wild game though and like to use what I shoot.  I'm thinking I'll probably end up brining them.  I smoked some goose breasts a few months ago but lost the recipe.  It tasted excellent.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Apr 29, 2014)

OleOlson said:


> Had me going there for a minute. I like the taste of wild game though and like to use what I shoot. I'm thinking I'll probably end up brining them. I smoked some goose breasts a few months ago but lost the recipe. It tasted excellent.


I shoot a few geese every year and mosly make sausage. I did however make some jerky last year that was qutie good! I have tried smoked goose breast without any luck. I too like the taste of most wild game and use everything I kill, but for some reason the goose legs are always the last thing in the freezer :)

I agree with you though, I would try a brine for sure. Are the legs skin on or skinned? I would caution you to be mindfull of the salt in your brine of the legs are skinless. You might also try wrapping in bacon. What do you normally do with your goose legs? You also have to get all of those tendons out, I preferr to do that before I cook the legs. Cut at the bottom and with some tweezers and pull them out.


----------



## oleolson (Apr 29, 2014)

They are skinless.  Normally I just crock pot the legs with some onion soup mix and a little red wine.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 29, 2014)

Cold smoke and make gumbo!


----------



## oleolson (May 14, 2014)

Got em in a sugar cure brine and going to smoke them up after work today.


----------



## oleolson (May 14, 2014)

Sprinkled some seasoning on them and wrapped them in bacon.  Smoked at 200 for 3 hours till they reached 155.  All in all they had a good flavor and tasted good.  A little tough with the sinew and tendons but overall I'd do it again.


----------



## foamheart (May 14, 2014)

OleOlson said:


> Sprinkled some seasoning on them and wrapped them in bacon.  Smoked at 200 for 3 hours till they reached 155.  All in all they had a good flavor and tasted good.  A little tough with the sinew and tendons but overall I'd do it again.


Sometimes you have to slow it down even more. Of course you know the 4/140 rule, but since you cured 'em that doesn't apply. Super low and slow. I know turkeys, drumsticks is done when the little hangie down thingie on the leg can be pulled out. It has a name, but its that place where all tendons come together at the foot end. They even have a tool to pull those little thingies off the leg. Go figure..... Anyway, that's how I judge when a drumstick is ready. I bet a goose is the same only tuffer!


----------

